# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  projet en vhdl

## nass956

Bonsoir
je dois faire un projet sur quartus sur une carte Altera qui a pour but d enregistrer les tats ( hauts ou bas) de 4 switch et les comparer a d autre etat sur les meme switch .je m explique j appuie sur un bouton poussoir je met les 4 switch a un tat voulu et je lche le bouton poussoir (partie enregistrement). Et ensuite sur les mme switch je dois les changer d tat et si cela correspond au mme tat que les switch de la partie enregistrement une led doit s allumer .
c est une sorte de vrificateur de code 
je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire pour realiser ce projet .
merci d avance

----------


## florentw

Bonjour,

Commence par afficher l'etat des switchs sur les LEDs.

Ensuite pour la comparaison et garder l'etat des switchs il faut regarder les process en VHDL

----------


## nass956

> Bonjour,
> 
> Commence par afficher l'etat des switchs sur les LEDs.
> 
> Ensuite pour la comparaison et garder l'etat des switchs il faut regarder les process en VHDL


Bonsoir j ai deja crer un bloc de comparaison et je vois pas ce que tu veut dire par afficher l etat des switch ?

----------


## florentw

Bonjour,

Si le switch est ON -> la LED est allume.

Ensuite tu peux essayer de faire que les LED affiches l'etat des LED du moment ou le bouton etait appuye (les LEDs gardes les etats des switches)

----------


## nass956

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si le switch est ON -> la LED est allume.
> 
> Ensuite tu peux essayer de faire que les LED affiches l'etat des LED du moment ou le bouton etait appuye (les LEDs gardes les etats des switches)


d accord y aurait pas d autre moyen comme utiliser des bascules

----------


## florentw

Si tu veux garder l'tat prcdent des switches tu devras utiliser des bascule

----------


## nass956

> Si tu veux garder l'tat prcdent des switches tu devras utiliser des bascule


oui c est ce que je voudrais faire mais je ne sais pas du tout coder ca en vhdl

----------


## florentw

Ca se fait avec les process en vhdl. Regardes des exemples de process sur internet

----------


## nass956

> Ca se fait avec les process en vhdl. Regardes des exemples de process sur internet


t aurais un exemple  parce que je trouve pas sur internet

----------


## florentw

Premier lien sur google:
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~jmoorkan/vhdlref/process.html

----------

